# Sound Proofing Company Required



## jollyroger1210 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know of any companies specialising in sound proofing/insulation on the Silver Coast. Basically I need the floor area of one part of our house insulated which is the ceiling area of another part as noise travels too much. I was thinking about using cork but am open to any suggestions that work.

Thanks alot,
Jollyroger1210


----------

